# ND Big Game o/g's



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

ND Big Game o/g's

http://www.imoutdoors.com/toprated/defa ... =300098439

I hate to put this on here because it is cheap advertisement, but is a pretty good laugh when you read what some of these guys offer, the ones I know anyway.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Lets get rid of this thread. Do we need to advertise for the guides in ND for free.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

I can't wait to get out and do some quail hunting in Sheyenne!!! Better yet, some mulie hunting around the Streeter area, what a hot bed!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

buckseye

Thanks, I will not sleep for a couple nights now.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I know I couldn't believe it either. I figured it's best to know who they are and sacrificed the webtime..dammit :evil:


----------

